
Open-Source (Software) Economics - xiaodai
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_economics
======
xiaodai
The wikipedia entry references this Ted talk about open-source economics

[https://www.ted.com/talks/yochai_benkler_on_the_new_open_sou...](https://www.ted.com/talks/yochai_benkler_on_the_new_open_source_economics/up-
next)

------
xiaodai
I have always found the economics of open-source software fascinating. There
is so much useful stuff being made without economic compensation it seems!

How is that possible? I would love to read an indepth and thoughtful analysis
on the topic. Any recommendations?

